# 1646 unrevised



## Scot (Jan 16, 2011)

Can anyone point me to the best place to purchase the original 1646 Westminster Confession that includes all the footnotes? Is this the version that is sold by Banner of Truth?


----------



## Peairtach (Jan 16, 2011)

> that includes all the footnotes?



What do you mean "all the footnotes"? All the proof texts?

The one published by the Free Presbyterian Church of Scotland - and sold from the FP Bookroom in Glasgow, and elsewhere (?) - has all the prooftexts, the Shorter and Larger Catechism, the Directory for Publick Worship, the Directory for Family Worship, the Sum of Saving Knowledge, the Scottish National Covenant, the Solemn League and Covenant, Form of Church Government and all the trimmings.


----------



## Scot (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes, proof texts. Thank you.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 16, 2011)

If you want the text as published, then Old Paths publications has a book and CD version scanned from first editions with proofs of the WLC and both catechisms. I have been giving away the CD version to subscribers to _The Confessional Presbyterian_ and last I saw it was modestly priced at the Old Paths site. It is not searchable but images only. If all you want is the original text as unmodified by later churches, then the FP edition noted above is tolerably accurate.


----------



## Michael (Jan 16, 2011)

You can access the 1646 w/scripture proofs online: 1646 Westminster Confession of Faith with Scripture Proofs

It is also available as a Word doc and several other sites have PDF versions if you wanted to print it out and use in a binder.


----------



## dudley (Jan 16, 2011)

Michael said:


> You can access the 1646 w/scripture proofs online: 1646 Westminster Confession of Faith with Scripture Proofs
> 
> It is also available as a Word doc and several other sites have PDF versions if you wanted to print it out and use in a binder.




Michael thank you for the above post, I also found it very helpful. I am interested in reading the original 1646 WCF and proof texts also. Thank You brother.


----------



## Michael (Jan 16, 2011)

No problem Dudley! You remain in my prayers, friend.


----------



## Christopher88 (Jan 16, 2011)

Michael said:


> It is also available as a Word doc and several other sites have PDF versions



Where can one find the PDF?

I would like to print this out and place in a binder my self.


----------



## Michael (Jan 16, 2011)

See if this will do... http://michaelbrewer.files.wordpress.com/2009/01/wcf_30.pdf

---------- Post added at 07:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:23 PM ----------

Or this one... http://brianborden.com/xtrials/Westminster Confession of Faith (1646) with Scriptual proofs.pdf


----------



## Christopher88 (Jan 16, 2011)

Both are great, thanks.


----------



## Scot (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks eveyone. You've all been helpful.

The reason for my interest is that I've been listening to Dr. Morecraft's seminar on the Westminster Standards. 

Also, a quote from him in an article explaining why the RPCUS uses the original confession:

_The state is to take order for those objects at which it aims. This expression is a technical one, common in the theological debates of the Westminster Assembly. It means “to provide for, to attend to, to take care to accomplish,” language far from implying the usurpation of authority over the church by the state. The Scriptural footnotes of the original chapter 23:3 supportive of this duty are Isaiah 49:23, Psalm 122:9, Ezra 7:23-28, Leviticus 24:16, Deuteronomy 13:5,6,12, II Kings 18:4, II Chronicles 34:33, II Chronicles 15:12,13, which footnotes show the theonomic perspective of the Westminster divines. Because of their Biblical hermeneutic, they could, without hesitation or apology, quote Old Testament laws and examples for the state today, believing as they did that the Hebrew Republic was in many ways a model for nations today .4 As Greg Bahnsen pointed out: “the Mosaic law is a `model’ to be emulated, not a code to be simply quoted or read into modern statute books.”- NO OTHER STANDARD, p. 160._


----------



## dudley (Jan 16, 2011)

Michael said:


> No problem Dudley! You remain in my prayers, friend.



Michael thank you for remembering me in your prayers, I do need Gods help at this time in my life. I do appreciate it and will include you my friend in my prayers.


----------

